# Has Anyone Used Temtop AirQuality Monitors?



## SleepingFox (Aug 3, 2018)

I've been browsing the forums for advice on air quality monitoring in the shop. I've seen a couple posts that mention Dylos products and can't find anything referencing Temtop products. I'm curious if anyone has any experience with these products since I would rather pay $150-$200 for a monitor than $400+ so long as the quality is acceptable.

Does anyone know if Temtop products are adequate for determining the air quality in a wood shop?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

There is some information on air quality monitoring over on

Www.woodworkforums.com

In the Dust Extraction sub topic.


----------

